# Shoulder Growth



## CMayhugh (Jan 17, 2016)

My shoulders are stubborn when it comes to gaining mass, anyone got any routines to shock the muscles/kickstart some growth? I've tried a shit load of volume and it just isn't doing the trick.


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 17, 2016)

What do your shoulder workouts look like. A routine would be helpful. 
Want big shoulders branch Warren has massive ones. Watch his videos.
But give us some ideas of what u do so we can help.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 18, 2016)

supersets work well.I like doing high reps for flies it really makes them burn.Work the front delt rear delt and laterals.Go heavy when u can and high rep to switch shit up.You need to constantly keep tricking the body.Up right row raises followed buy flys is my favorite .I also like to do shoulders after a nice bench session.Dont forget to kill the traps


----------



## bvs (Jan 18, 2016)

I like to do a pyramid type for my side laterals. My reps usually go 16,15,12,10 with the weight increasing as i go. Only 20-40 seconds rest. Then after the 10 rep set i do a big drop set. You will for sure feel the burn!


----------



## Mythos (Jan 22, 2016)

Try some Arnold presses..strict with slow negatives .


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 22, 2016)

Bulldozer laterals. Freaking awesome.


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 22, 2016)

I just posted a video and a workout routine that woild help. There are lots of information on here that's been answered before posting a thread about the same thing.


----------

